# The Race to SpeedSolving CHAMPION: Mini Comp



## goidlon (Feb 23, 2020)

This comp will include every single event that is currently in the WCA plus Kilominx, fifteen puzzle, and 2-7 relay.

Comp Starts today you can join in the middle of the comp just let me or somebody that I appoint to help me run this comp.

3x3 Round 1 scrambles

1. R2 D F' L2 U R B2 D' R2 L2 B' F2 L' D F D R2 D2 F' B2 D

2. L' F L U B' D B' R D B L2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 L2

3. L' U' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B2 L' B D' F L' D' F' D2

4. R' U' L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 R' D' U2 F' L B' R2 B2

5. R' U' D2 B F R2 F2 R D' L2 B D L2 F' D2 U2 F' L B2 R2 B'


----------



## goidlon (Feb 23, 2020)

3x3 round 1

1. 19.87
2. 15.52
3. 24.05
4. 19.69
5. 15.90

average=18.48


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Feb 23, 2020)

3x3 r1

1. 17.21
2. 19.72
3. 19.40
4. 19.55
5. 22.35

average = 19.56


----------



## goidlon (Feb 23, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> 3x3 r1
> 
> 1. 17.21
> 2. 19.72
> ...


thanks for competing in round 1


----------



## PetrusQuber (Feb 23, 2020)

1. 17.244
2. (18.695)
3. (16.537)
4. 17.245
5. 16.957
Ao5=17.148


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 23, 2020)

Even though I do not have 15 puzzle, I will still try doing all the other events:

3x3 R1:
1. 14.85 
2. 15.44 
3. 14.08 
4. 15.17 
5. 17.57

Ao5: 15.15


----------



## goidlon (Feb 23, 2020)

Hey guys I accidentally put in round 1 but each event is only one round


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 23, 2020)

goidlon said:


> Hey guys I accidentally put in round 1 but each event is only one round


That's just fine. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 23, 2020)

3x3:
1. 11.88
2. 12.30
3. (13.23)
4. (7.55)
5. 10.26

= 11.48 Ao5


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 23, 2020)

umm... isn't this already a thing?




__





Weekly Competition 2022-43 (speedsolving.com)






www.speedsolving.com


----------



## goidlon (Feb 23, 2020)

Milo Black said:


> umm... isn't this already a thing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


um thank you very much the weekly comps and forum comps are different so no this is not already a thing also this does not have all the events


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 23, 2020)

1) (7.90)
2) 8.86
3) 9.75
4) 9.23
5) (10.43)

= 9.28 ao5


----------



## ProStar (Feb 24, 2020)

goidlon said:


> um thank you very much the weekly comps and forum comps are different so no this is not already a thing also this does not have all the events



So... this is a downgraded version?


----------



## Ash Black (Feb 24, 2020)

goidlon said:


> um thank you very much the weekly comps and forum comps are different so no this is not already a thing also this does not have all the events


so what exactly is the purpose of this?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

3x3 round 1:

Generated By csTimer on 2020-02-23
avg of 5: 9.461

Time List:
9.069 
10.523 
9.728 
8.753 
9.586 

my cube was feeling scratchy so I locked up a ton
PLEASE tell me there are multiple rounds so I can redeem myself.


----------



## alexiscubing (Feb 24, 2020)

1. 13.23
2. 14.82
3. 14.92
4. 17.45
5. 13.27
=14.33 Avg
Decent average the counting 13.27 saved it
Can we also do a 2-4,2-5 relay


----------



## goidlon (Feb 24, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> 1. 13.23
> 2. 14.82
> 3. 14.92
> 4. 17.45
> ...


Yes and a 2 through 6


----------



## goidlon (Feb 24, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> 3x3 round 1:
> 
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-02-23
> avg of 5: 9.461
> ...


There is only one round for each event but there are tons of events so you might do better on those


----------



## goidlon (Feb 24, 2020)

goidlon said:


> There is only one round for each event but there are tons of events so you might do better on those


----------



## goidlon (Feb 24, 2020)

Also you should not be using CS timer scrambles use the scrambles I post but I will let it go this time


----------



## goidlon (Feb 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> So... this is a downgraded version?


Kind of I guess


----------



## goidlon (Feb 24, 2020)

When we have ten competitors I will post scrambles for 2x2 and 4x4


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 24, 2020)

goidlon said:


> Also you should not be using CS timer scrambles use the scrambles I post but I will let it go this time


I used the scrambles you posted. I just used cstimer to time it


----------



## goidlon (Feb 24, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I used the scrambles you posted. I just used cstimer to time it


Oh okay good


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 25, 2020)

Generated By csTimer on 2020-02-25 (solving from 2020-02-25 16:43:38 to 2020-02-25 16:47:20)
avg of 5: 16.976

Time List:
1. (23.013) R2 D F' L2 U R B2 D' R2 L2 B' F2 L' D F D R2 D2 F' B2 D @2020-02-25 16:43:38 
2. 18.796 L' F L U B' D B' R D B L2 D2 R2 D2 B' U2 B2 U2 R2 L2 @2020-02-25 16:44:54 
3. (14.452) L' U' F2 D L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' B2 D' B2 L' B D' F L' D' F' D2 @2020-02-25 16:45:48 
4. 14.553 R' U' L2 D F2 D' F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 D L2 R' D' U2 F' L B' R2 B2 @2020-02-25 16:46:34 
5. 17.580 R' U' D2 B F R2 F2 R D' L2 B D L2 F' D2 U2 F' L B2 R2 B' @2020-02-25 16:47:20

16.979. OK, first solve was bad, first rimed solve of the day, two nice 14s which should have been better but ah well


----------



## goidlon (Feb 25, 2020)

one more competitor until 2 AND 4


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

(12.76)
17.67
(18.24)
17.37
16.75

17.26 Ao5 - Single was awesome, average was a little better than normal


----------



## goidlon (Feb 25, 2020)

Guys finally we have 10 competitors

2x2 scrambles

1. R2 D F' L F L2 D R'

2. D2 F R2 U' B D' L2

3. D R U2 L' B2 L D

4. B D' L2 U R D' B2

5. L2 D R' F2 D' L' F


----------



## goidlon (Feb 25, 2020)

1.3.32

2. 4.95

3.6.93

4. 4.37

5. 3.43 

average= 4.25


----------



## goidlon (Feb 25, 2020)

_4x4 scrambles

1. R F2 U' F2 U2 R' D' L U L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F U' F2 Rw2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 Fw2 D Rw D' B D' L Fw' Uw F Rw2 R' Fw' L2 Uw 

2. F' U' F' B' D R2 D2 B' R B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' D L2 U2 L Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' B' Uw2 R F B' L' F' D2 Uw' B2 Rw2 L D2 Rw' F' D' Rw' Fw' D F _

3. R2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 B' R2 B U2 R U2 F L2 F' L R' U L Fw2 Uw2 U B D' U' Rw2 F' R2 B2 R2 U Rw U F L Uw2 Rw Uw F' Rw' R2 Uw' R2 B2 

4. F R' U B' D' L2 F R' F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L' Uw2 Fw2 B2 U' L D U Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D' F2 R2 Fw' R F2 Uw2 D' B Uw B L2 Uw' U 

5. F R' U R2 D B R U' R2 F2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 D' L2 D' F' Rw2 F2 L2 B2 D Rw F2 U F' Rw2 Fw Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Fw' F' D2


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 25, 2020)

2x2 Times:
1. 2.42 
2. 2.90 
3. (0.63) 
4. (3.77) 
5. 1.76
Ao5: 2.36

What kind of scrambles were those.


----------



## goidlon (Feb 25, 2020)

1. 1:03.64

2. 59.42

3. this solve was absolutely terrible I got a 1:35.76

4. 1:05.25

5. 1:16.58

average=1:08.64


----------



## goidlon (Feb 25, 2020)

cubeshepherd said:


> 2x2 Times:
> 1. 2.42
> 2. 2.90
> 3. (0.63)
> ...


cs timer but they were easy ones although I failed I could have easily gotten a 2 average but I messed up on almost all of them


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 25, 2020)

4x4 Times:
1. 1:01.73 
2. (1:08.95) 
3. (58.57) 
4. 1:04.63 
5. 1:01.34

Ao5: 1:02.57


----------



## ProStar (Feb 25, 2020)

*2x2 Solves*

1. (1.54)
2. (3.90)
3. 3.73
4. 1.95
5. 3.21

2.96 average - One of my best ever

*4x4 Solve*

1. (1:49.87)
2. (1:26.60)
3. 1:36.01
4. 1:28.99
5. 1:39.49

1:34.83 average - pretty normal, maybe a little better


----------



## Micah Morrison (Feb 26, 2020)

2x2 solves:

avg of 5: 3.123

Time List:
2.808 
3.119 
0.699 ridiculously easy first layer already done
5.560 
3.443 

4x4 solves:

avg of 5: 38.146

Time List:
28.951 
43.161 
40.599 
35.447 
38.391 

Golly I'm inconsistent on 4x4. I need to practice


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Feb 26, 2020)

2x2:
1) 1.01
2) (1.67)
3) (0.78)
4) 1.18
5) 1.18
=1.12 pb average (stackmat btw)
Also these 2x2 scrambles were not technically 2x2 scrambles, because 2x2 scrambles have only R U F moves and these had R L U D F B moves so idk but there is something wrong with them.

4x4:
1) 38.37
2) 38.42
3) 35.62
4) 40.30
5) 37.56
= 38.12 average

Also is there a ranking in like a google sheet or doc or something?


----------



## fun at the joy (Feb 26, 2020)

2x2:
2.97
(4.02)
(1.04)
3.45
3.39

= 3.27 Ao5

4x4: 
1. 41.17 (OP)
2. 41.61 (PP)
3. (40.04) (PP)
4. 42.25 (NP)
5. (45.55) (OP)

= 41.68 Ao5


----------



## goidlon (Feb 26, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> 2x2:
> 1) 1.01
> 2) (1.67)
> 3) (0.78)
> ...


No


----------



## GAN 356 X (Feb 27, 2020)

2x2 ao5 3.847 these scrambles are really lucky, and obviously not generated by a scrambler because fo the d and b moves. I recommend you use a scrambler in future

Generated By csTimer on 2020-02-27 (solving from 2020-02-27 17:12:47 to 2020-02-27 17:15:24)
avg of 5: 3.847

Time List:
1. 4.169 R2 D F' L F L2 D R' @2020-02-27 17:12:47
2. (5.896) D2 F R2 U' B D' L2 @2020-02-27 17:13:15
3. (1.812) D R U2 L' B2 L D @2020-02-27 17:13:45
4. 4.339 B D' L2 U R D' B2 @2020-02-27 17:15:00
5. 3.032 L2 D R' F2 D' L' F @2020-02-27 17:15:24

4x4 times avg of 5 1:02.337, nice single, decent average

Generated By csTimer on 2020-02-27 (solving from 2020-02-27 17:28:57 to 2020-02-27 17:36:59)
avg of 5: 1:02.337

Time List:
1. (56.778) R F2 U' F2 U2 R' D' L U L2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 F U' F2 Rw2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 Fw2 D Rw D' B D' L Fw' Uw F Rw2 R' Fw' L2 Uw @2020-02-27 17:28:57 
2. (1:05.136) F' U' F' B' D R2 D2 B' R B2 D' F2 U B2 R2 U' D L2 U2 L Fw2 Uw2 U2 Rw2 R' B' Uw2 R F B' L' F' D2 Uw' B2 Rw2 L D2 Rw' F' D' Rw' Fw' D F @2020-02-27 17:30:46 
3. 1:00.508 R2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 B' R2 B U2 R U2 F L2 F' L R' U L Fw2 Uw2 U B D' U' Rw2 F' R2 B2 R2 U Rw U F L Uw2 Rw Uw F' Rw' R2 Uw' R2 B2 @2020-02-27 17:33:06 
4. 1:04.316 F R' U B' D' L2 F R' F2 R2 L2 B2 L2 D' B2 D' F2 L' Uw2 Fw2 B2 U' L D U Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 D' F2 R2 Fw' R F2 Uw2 D' B Uw B L2 Uw' U @2020-02-27 17:34:47 
5. 1:02.188 F R' U R2 D B R U' R2 F2 L' B2 L F2 U2 F2 L2 D2 F2 R Fw2 Uw2 B' Rw2 D' L2 D' F' Rw2 F2 L2 B2 D Rw F2 U F' Rw2 Fw Rw' U2 Rw' U2 Fw' F' D2 @2020-02-27 17:36:59


----------

